# Citrix XenServer Howto & Software Raid5?



## hunter999 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nach diesem Howto:Virtualization With XenServer  5.5.0
meinen Server installiert.
Jetzt möchte ich aber hierzu noch ein Software Raid 5 installieren.
Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?
Derzeitig ist Xen auf sda installiert. sdb und eine sdc platte sind noch vorhanden.
Mittlerweile habe ich schon die Partitionierung auf die anderen 2 Platten von sda übertragen. Weiter komme ich nicht .


----------



## Till (28. Juni 2009)

Hiermit könnte s vielleicht gehen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-fedora-8

soweit ich weiß ist xenserver doch auch irgend was auf redhat Basis.


----------



## Jaysson (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hunter,

ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Aufgabenstellung. Habe frisch einen Xenserver installiert, möchte nun aber zusätzlich mit freien vorhandenen Platten ein Raid5 als Storage für die VMs einbinden... finde hierzu aber gar nichts im Netz :-(
Warst du schon erfolgreich?

Grüße
J


----------



## hunter999 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jaysson,

ich habe das Thema XenServer wieder verworfen und bin auf VMWare ESXi umgestiegen.
Da hier gar kein Software Raid möglich ist, liegen die VM´s auf einer Datastorage (Platte2) und ich erstelle Snapshots auf eine andere Datastorage (Platte3).
Ist zwar keine Ideallösung aber alle mal besser als die Buggy XenServer Geschichte.
Nach diesem Howto kannst du aber ein Raid1 welches aus Performance Gründen ratsamer ist erstellen: http://www.firstserved.net/blog/2007/06/07/booting-xenserver-or-xenenterprise-from-software-raid/

Die evtl. vorhandene 3. Festplatte kannst du ja als HotSpare definieren.


----------



## Jaysson (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Hunter,

habe einen Kollegen gefragt, und nun klappt es auch mit dem XenServer.
Also ob da etwas "buggy" ist oder nicht, lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt.. Konzeptionell liegt Xen noch immer vorne, drum wollte ich ungern umswitchen.

Habe den Server erstmal installiert ohne irgendein Storage anzugeben.
Danach hab ich die Platten in der Konsole mit fdisk vorbereitet, und anschließend mit mdadm das Raid5 erstellt:

mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 --spare-devices=1 /dev/sdf1

Ab hier geht's weiter mit XenServer Bordmitteln, da muss man nur wissen wie das Konzept der Volumegruppen aussieht. Und dann sollte man auch nicht verwenden irgendetwas zu Fuß zu unternehmen, sondern eher die "Wrapper-Funktionen" zu nutzen oder wie ich die auch immer nennen soll 

Angelegt wird das Storage dann so:
xe sr-create content-type="localSR" type=lvm device-config=/dev/md0 shared=false name-label="RAID 5 Storage"

Und schon taucht das Storage im XenCenter bei mir Remote auf 
Das Raid ist zwar noch im Hintergrund für eine Platte am syncen, aber benutzen kann man es ja trotzdem schonmal.

Raid1 kommt für mich für diesen Server nicht in Frage. Da die Virtuellen HDs im Gegensatz zu Esx direkt und nur mit dem Dateisystem der jeweiligen Gast VM formatiert sind, und keine andere Schicht dazwischen hängt, ist das auch performant genug. Und cpu ist ja sowieso vernachlässigbar inzwischen..

Gruß
Jaysson


----------



## Andreask (22. Sep. 2009)

*Hi ist mein erstrer Xen*

Wie genau müssen die Platten mit fdisk vorbereitet werden damit der Xen damit klar kommt.


----------



## Jaysson (23. Sep. 2009)

Erstelle einfach eine Partition vom Typ "Linux RAID"

Das war es schon


----------



## Andreask (25. Sep. 2009)

Danke erst mal.

Muß ich nach mdadm noch mkfs drüber laufen lassen, die mdadm.conf anlegen, nen mount point anlegen und nen eintrag in die fstab machen oder übernimmt das xe sr-create.


----------



## Jaysson (27. Sep. 2009)

Nach mdadm musst du nichts mehr machen, das alles übernimmt "xe sr-create" für dich.


----------



## Andreask (28. Sep. 2009)

Hi danke läuft jetzt alles super.


----------



## Edward the Great (30. Jan. 2010)

Hi, 

bin nach langer Suche auf diesen Foreneintrag gestoßen; hat mir extrem weitergeholfen, ein großes Dankeschön an Jaysson!

Allerdings musste ich eine kleine Korrektur vornehmen, damit das bei mir funktioniert (XenServer 5.5.0). Bei folgendem Kommando bekomme ich einen Syntaxfehler:



Zitat von Jaysson:


> xe sr-create content-type="localSR" type=lvm device-config=/dev/md0 shared=false name-label="RAID 5 Storage"


Folgendes Kommando funktioniert aber (bei mir):

xe sr-create content-type="localSR" type=lvm device-config:device=/dev/md0  shared=false name-label="RAID 5 Storage"

Also "device-config=..." ändern auf "device-config:device=...". Hat sich vielleicht geändert, daher dachte ich mir, ich poste das mal - vielleicht hilft es jemandem weiter. 

LG


----------



## andy (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jaysson
Ich muss auch nochmal kurz nachfragen wie du das mit den vorbereiten der Platten mit fdisk meinst.
Ich habe einen Xen Server aufgesetzt ohne ein Storage anzugeben. Ich habe 3 Festplatten (sba, sdb, sdc) auf sda ist der XenServer drauf (sda1, sda2, sda3)
Nun möchte ich ein RAID 1 auf sdb und sdc als Storage für die VM's erzeugen.
Beide Platten sind unpartitioniert.
Wie genau erzeuge ich denn eine Partition Typ Linux Raid?

Mit nem Beispiel auf der Kommandozeile wäre mir echt geholfen.

Vielen Dank
Gruß Andy


----------



## Edward the Great (18. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es eine Anleitung dazu, fdisk RAID-Partitionen anlegst:

http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/...ftware_RAID#Prepare_The_Partitions_With_FDISK

Du musst auf jeder HDD, die zum RAID gehören soll, eine gleich große Partition vom Typ "Linux raid" anlegen, und anschließend mit "mdadm" ein RAID-Device mit der gewünschten Konfiguration erstellen, also z.B. für RAID 5 mit 3 vorher angelegten "Linux raid" Partitionen:
mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1

*hth*


----------



## andy (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute...
Erstmal vielen danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habs hin bekommen. Das Raid funktioniert. Habe jetzt die XenServer Installation auf einer separaten Platte und das Storage der virtuellen Maschinen auf einem Raid 1 Verbund. Jetzt habe ich mal einen Ausfall der XenServer Platte simuliert. Dazu habe ich die Platte formatiert und den XenServer neu installiert. Dann habe ich den Zustand des Raid's kontrolliert. Alles i.o.
Dann habe ich den Storage in den Xenserver eingebunden.
xe sr-create content-type="localSR" type=lvm  device-config:device=/dev/md0  shared=false name-label="RAID 5 Storage"
So... jetzt hatte ich doch irgendwie die Hoffnung, dass alle meine VMs die auf dem Raid waren wieder im Xenserver auftauchen. Das war aber leider nicht der Fall...
Hat das einer schon mal probiert? Was muss man dazu machen?
Vielen Dank
Grüße Andy


----------



## Jaysson (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

hier bin ich wieder  

@Andy, ich glaube mit xe sr-introduce (oder so) kannst du einen vorhandenen Storage wieder einbinden - es ist ja in deinem Falle alles schon da...
Mit xe sr-create hast du natürlich den ganzen Inhalt verloren.

Habe mir mein Raid letzte Woche neu erstellt: Diesmal ein Raid 6 mit 5 Platten (diesmal jedoch ohne Spare), nachdem sich 2 Platten nahezu zeitgleich verabschiedet haben und demnach als faulty gekennzeichnet wurden.
= Blue Screen auf allen VM's.... shit happens! Zum Glück waren sämtliche Backups da 
Zusätzlich zur Überwachung mit mdadm --monitor, lasse ich mir nun jede Woche die Ausgabe von mdadm --detail per mail zukommen... besser ist das... denn den Ausfall der ersten Platte hätte ich zumindest mitbekommen sollen. Eine Mail kam aber nicht, warum auch immer..

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch:
Ihr könnt euer Raid ruhig testen, indem ihr einfach mal eine Platte vom Strom nehmt. Der Software Test mit mdadm hat nicht wirklich etwas mit der Realität zu tun.. 

Gruß
Jaysson


----------



## hlat (27. Dez. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche auch gerade ein Software-Raid als Storage einzubinden und verzweifle dabei leider etwas. Sobald ich xe sr-create ausführe hängt sich der Xen auf und startet neu. Raid wurde zuvor mit mdadm erstellt und syncornisiert im Hintergrund. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------

